# Carlos rojas Nj HELP



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey guys,<br />
I'm thinking about taking my one year old to Carolos Rojoas in NJ German Shepherd Breeder in New Jersey. AKC Registered Puppies and trained German Shepherd Dogs for sale. <br />
He does a board and train type of deal. I'm not so sure how I feel about sending her away but I need to do what is best for her. I have had her in training for a few months now and she has responded OK but not where I want her to be. The next step the trainer told me is to go to an E-COLLAR which is something I don't really know if I want to do. Please let me know what your thoughts are... thanks

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Can you talk a little bit more about why you want to send your dog to a Board and Train? And where both you and your dog are at in your training progress? It would be helpful. Board and trains have their place but I strongly feel that training is not just about what the dog learns. Its about what the dog and its owner learn together. When an individual trains with their dog, they become a better handler and develop a stronger bond. When the bond is strong the dog learns faster as it is more willing to please. Board and trains cannot create a bond for you. Those are my general thoughts without knowing more about your own unique situation. As far as e-collars, some dogs really need them to help shape or reinforce specific behaviors. You can control the intensity of the reminder they receive. Why is your trainer recommending one?


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

MythicMut said:


> Can you talk a little bit more about why you want to send your dog to a Board and Train? And where both you and your dog are at in your training progress? It would be helpful. Board and trains have their place but I strongly feel that training is not just about what the dog learns. Its about what the dog and its owner learn together. When an individual trains with their dog, they become a better handler and develop a stronger bond. When the bond is strong the dog learns faster as it is more willing to please. Board and trains cannot create a bond for you. Those are my general thoughts without knowing more about your own unique situation. As far as e-collars, some dogs really need them to help shape or reinforce specific behaviors. You can control the intensity of the reminder they receive. Why is your trainer recommending one?


I'm not sure how I really feel about a board and train cause I'm not sure what the dog goes through when they are there and that's not something I feel comfortable with. We are in an intimidate training program now. She doesn't pull all that much, only when she sees mommy, a small animal, or reacts to another dog. In training 99% of the time she's spot on. The trainer I take her to now has us utilizing a prong collar for corrections. We do extended stays, distance commands and recalls from across the room and as I said she does well. Only issue is, as soon as that leash comes off and its play time, there is no snapping her out of it, which is why the trainer recommended an E-COLLAR. I found Northern New Jersey Dog Trainers | Bergen County | Off Leash K9 Training an have emailed them to find out more.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Kaia9514 said:


> I'm not sure how I really feel about a board and train cause I'm not sure what the dog goes through when they are there and that's not something I feel comfortable with. We are in an intimidate training program now. She doesn't pull all that much, only when she sees mommy, a small animal, or reacts to another dog. In training 99% of the time she's spot on. The trainer I take her to now has us utilizing a prong collar for corrections. We do extended stays, distance commands and recalls from across the room and as I said she does well. Only issue is, as soon as that leash comes off and its play time, there is no snapping her out of it, which is why the trainer recommended an E-COLLAR. I found Northern New Jersey Dog Trainers | Bergen County | Off Leash K9 Training an have emailed them to find out more.


It sounds like you are doing well on your own with a trainer without a Board and Train.Prongs, used correctly, are excellent tools. The e-collar to improve her recall during play/focus or other times is also a good tool when you learn to use them under professional supervision. It's not an uncommon problem and in my opinion doesn't really merit a Board and Train. She will benefit much more in the long run and be better adjusted if she keeps training together with you. She is going to go through her terrible teen phase soon too and you just have to be firm and consistent and you'll be fine. Have you thought of doing any dog sports with her? It sounds like you are almost at the point where you can do AKC Rally (Google it). The first part is done on-lead. I actually have a lot of reservations about Board and Trains too. If you decide to do it, make sure that they will let you visit when you want to and that they include a training class for you two together when he is ready to go home. 

Well, need to turn in here. Have an early day tomorrow with my boy. Can you post some pics of her?


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Kaia9514 said:


> I'm not sure how I really feel about a board and train cause I'm not sure what the dog goes through when they are there and that's not something I feel comfortable with. We are in an intimidate training program now. She doesn't pull all that much, only when she sees mommy, a small animal, or reacts to another dog. In training 99% of the time she's spot on. The trainer I take her to now has us utilizing a prong collar for corrections. We do extended stays, distance commands and recalls from across the room and as I said she does well. Only issue is, as soon as that leash comes off and its play time, there is no snapping her out of it, which is why the trainer recommended an E-COLLAR. I found Northern New Jersey Dog Trainers | Bergen County | Off Leash K9 Training an have emailed them to find out more.


It sounds like you are doing well on your own with a trainer without a Board and Train. Prongs, used correctly, are excellent tools. The e-collar to improve her recall during play/focus or other times is also a good tool when you learn to use them under professional supervision. It's not an uncommon problem and in my opinion doesn't really merit a Board and Train. She will benefit much more in the long run and be better adjusted if she keeps training together with you. She is going to go through her terrible teen phase soon too and you just have to be firm and consistent and you'll be fine. Have you thought of doing any dog sports with her? It sounds like you are almost at the point where you can do AKC Rally (Google it). The first part is done on-lead. I actually have a lot of reservations about Board and Trains too. If you decide to do it, make sure that they will let you visit when you want to and that they include a training class for you two together when he is ready to go home. 

Well, need to turn in here. Have an early day tomorrow with my boy. Can you post some pics of her?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You just posted that you are worried you ruined your dog through an inappropriate, too-harsh physical correction:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/595506-did-i-ruin-our-relationship.html

Sending your dog for more physical corrections by a stranger in this situation is not the right thing to do in my opinion, given your concerns about damage to your bond with your dog through your past physical handling of this dog. 

YOU need to develop your bond and earn your dog's trust. You can't pay someone to do that for you. It happens when you work with the dog day in, day out every week, working toward a goal (a CGC, a graduation exam in a beginner course, whatever). 

The real magic happens when you and the dog are accomplishing things together -- any good class can do that, if you are doing the work together. You'll be astonished how much closer you and the dog are by the end of a 6 or 8 week course, working together. 

For me, a new class is only 50% about new skills for a dog -- the other 50% is that magical feeling of being a team together, with communication flowing, accomplishing things, and feeling that friendship. Don't miss the chance to experience that with your dog, and grow as a handler and owner, given your concerns in the other thread about the damage that's already potentially happened to your relationship with this dog.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Magwart said:


> You just posted that you are worried you ruined your dog through an inappropriate, too-harsh physical correction:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/595506-did-i-ruin-our-relationship.html
> 
> Sending your dog for more physical corrections by a stranger in this situation is not the right thing to do in my opinion, given your concerns about damage to your bond with your dog through your past physical handling of this dog.
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Board and Trains can't ever accomplish what actual dedication by the owner can do. Developing that all important bond and ability to work together and earning your dogs respect and trust is what will get you through in the long run. You don't want someone else earning your dogs respect and then you have to work at restablishing the bond you started to forge. Or worse, you don't want your dog coming back cowed and broken.

Also, per your other post regarding ruining your relation with your dog, please bear in mind that most all GSDs go through a mouthy stage at some point. You need to determine the type of correction you are going to use and be consistent with it. It will pass, sooner or later. They test you in all types of ways and your response will go a long way toward gaining their respect. Work very closely with your trainer on it.

The dedication and hard work you put in now will more than reward both of you down the road. I bet you will end up with a great dog.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The big secret here is that your dog doesn't need the training - you need the training! You CAN work with her when she is off leash, you just have to learn how to go about it, how to set your pup up for success, how to time your rewards just right, how to manage YOU so your pup is inadvertently doing what you want, and gets rewarded for it, each and every time so that it becomes ingrained behaviour. 


You need to learn how to read her so you can see when you have her focus and attention, and when her brain is in lala land. You need to find what her needs for physical exercise and mental stimulation are, so you can meet those needs, and not be constantly fighting an over-energetic pup that just wants to play play play!!! You need to learn how to use that play! play! play! energy, and focus it into obedience exercises. 

Don't be overwhelmed by all of the above, once people 'get' it, interactions and training a pup is a breeze. This is engagement training: it is based on the dog playing with you, and build the bond and teaches self-control and handler-focus. 

Agree 100% with the previous posts - you have a highly trainable pup as witnessed by all that you have accomplished with her so far, you can tap into that with continued training, she does NOT need to be sent away to unlock her potential: you can do that.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

While personally training your dog is ideal, I think sending away for training by a professional is fine. There is only so much one can do as a novice trainer/owner. There are a couple of things I can't train/fix and would love to send mine out for professional training. What would take me months with lots of 1:1 training would take a pro a fraction of the time to accomplish.

I would spend lots of time vetting the training facility though. I would spend the $ on the "Best" if I were sending out.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Castlemaid said:


> The big secret here is that your dog doesn't need the training - you need the training!  ... Don't be overwhelmed by all of the above, once people 'get' it, interactions and training a pup is a breeze. This is engagement training: it is based on the dog playing with you, and build the bond and teaches self-control and handler-focus.
> 
> Agree 100% with the previous posts - you have a highly trainable pup as witnessed by all that you have accomplished with her so far, you can tap into that with continued training, she does NOT need to be sent away to unlock her potential: you can do that.


And this is exactly why it is not a good idea to send your dog to Board/Train. Castlemaid is not being insulting. It's just a fact that all of us owners have needed training at one point or another. You will feel such a good sense of accomplishment once you bond well and training starts to go smoothly. Also sending her away isn't going to keep her from going through the different phases she needs to go through.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As Mythic Mutt said - there is not big secret that professionals trainers are sworn to secrecy and is only available through those that have gone through some secret and mysterious indoctrination - what they know, you can learn too. 

Lots of people can teach a dog to sit and lie down and walk on a loose leash, but not all trainers are equal in teaching you to understand your dog and how to develop a relationship. I'd find a trainer that uses engagement training with working dogs, like IPO/Schutzhund, or works with Agility or performance dogs.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What part of NJ are you in?


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Kaia9514 said:


> Hey guys,<br />
> I'm thinking about taking my one year old to Carolos Rojoas in NJ German Shepherd Breeder in New Jersey. AKC Registered Puppies and trained German Shepherd Dogs for sale. <br />
> He does a board and train type of deal. I'm not so sure how I feel about sending her away but I need to do what is best for her. I have had her in training for a few months now and she has responded OK but not where I want her to be. The next step the trainer told me is to go to an E-COLLAR which is something I don't really know if I want to do. Please let me know what your thoughts are... thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Kaia. WOW!!!! Castlemaid, Magwart and MythicMut...
You got the best of the best to answer to your thread.

Lucky you!


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey everyone sorry I've been absent to response the past few days. I have stepped up training hard core. Everyday at the park no questions asked and she is doing fabulous. I have decided to not send her out, for ALL THE reasons that you have touched on. My bond with her is stronger than ever. Although she does need some help with other things I've posted about everything else is coming along just fine. I'm going to reach out to a behaviorist to help with the other issue. In the mean time here is a YouTube of her at the park, she has a Remote Collar on but I didn't touch the button once 
https://youtu.be/sXQb-8TiZwc


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=597873

Oh... she's a BARKER

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know anything about Carlos. If I were going to send my dog for a board and train, it would be to Proformance K9 in Marion Ny. They use all training tools appropriately.

There is nothing wrong with sending your dog for training. Any trainer should have follow up sessions with you and your dog to teach you how to replicate what they have done.


----------

